# سر الزواج



## اثناسيوس الرسول (10 أغسطس 2007)

سر الزواج
 سر الزواج والعهد القديم

1.        _سر الزواج  هو من اول الاسرار التي اسسها الرب الاله  منذ بدء الخليقه وهو الذي قام بنفسه باتمام هذا السر عتدما رأي انه "ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره . . . .   فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على ادم فنام فاخذ واحدة من اضلاعه و ملاء مكانها لحما  و بنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة و احضرها الى ادم  فقال ادم هذه الان عظم من عظامي و لحم من لحمي هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء اخذت  لذلك يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكونان جسدا واحدا" (تك2: 18-22)

 2.        _لذا فان الزواج هو سر مقدس وهناك الكثير  من الشواهد علي عظمة هذا السر فنجد الحكيم سليمان يقول  "  من يجد زوجة يجد خيرا و ينال رضى من الرب"  (ام18: 22) ويقول ايضا "  لانه ان وقع احدهما يقيمه رفيقه و ويل لمن هو وحده ان وقع اذ ليس ثان ليقيمه  ايضا ان اضطجع اثنان يكون لهما دفء اما الوحد فكيف يدفا"(جا4: 10) 

 3.        _نجد ان سليمان الحكيم هو اكثر الحكماء الذين تكلموا عن عظمة السر وعن مكانة المرأة الفاضلة المتقية الرب الاله ويتكلم باسهاب في الاصحاح (31) من سفر الامثال ويقول "  امراة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللالئ  بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج الى غنيمة  تصنع له خيرا لا شرا كل ايام حياتها. . . .   زوجها معروف في الابواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الارض . . .  العز و البهاء لباسها و تضحك على الزمن الاتي  تفتح فمها بالحكمة و في لسانها سنة المعروف  تراقب طرق اهل بيتها و لا تاكل خبز الكسل  يقوم اولادها و يطوبونها زوجها ايضا فيمدحها  بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا اما انت ففقت عليهن جميعا  الحسن غش و الجمال باطل اما المراة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح  اعطوها من ثمر يديها و لتمدحها اعمالها في الابواب"  وتكلم كثيرا في سفر الامثال وقال " من يجد زوجة يجد خيرا و ينال رضى من الرب" (ام18: 22) وايضا "  البيت و الثروة ميراث من الاباء اما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب"(ام19: 14) وايضا "  المراة الفاضلة تاج لبعلها اما المخزية فكنخر في عظامه" (ام 12 : 4)

 4.        _وعن الطلاق في العهد القديم يقول الرب يسوع " ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلقوا نساءكم و لكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا" (مت19 :3)حيث جاء  ذكر الطلاق في سفر التثنيه "ذا اخذ رجل امراة و تزوج بها فان لم تجد نعمة في عينيه لانه وجد فيها عيب شيء و كتب لها كتاب طلاق و دفعه الى يدها و أطلقها من بيته  و متى خرجت من بيته ذهبت و صارت لرجل اخر" (تث24 : 1و2) وقد خلق الله لادم زوجه واحده التي هي حواء ومن أجل قساوة قلوبهم أذن لهم الرب بالطلاق ولكن فعل الاسرائيليين الشر في عيني الرب اذ كان الرجل منهم يطلق أمراة شبابه بلا سبب من اجل الزواج باخري  ففي سفر ملاخي نري كيف ان الرب يكره  الطلاق " فقلتم لماذا من اجل ان الرب هو الشاهد بينك و بين امراة شبابك التي انت غدرت بها و هي قرينتك و امراة عهدك  افلم يفعل واحد و له بقية الروح و لماذا الواحد طالبا زرع الله فاحذروا لروحكم و لا يغدر احد بامراة شبابه  لانه يكره الطلاق قال الرب اله اسرائيل و ان يغطي احد الظلم بثوبه قال رب الجنود فاحذروا لروحكم لئلا تغدروا فقلتم لماذا من اجل ان الرب هو الشاهد بينك و بين امراة شبابك التي انت غدرت بها و هي قرينتك و امراة عهدك  افلم يفعل واحد و له بقية الروح و لماذا الواحد طالبا زرع الله فاحذروا لروحكم و لا يغدر احد بامراة شبابه  لانه يكره الطلاق قال الرب اله اسرائيل و ان يغطي احد الظلم بثوبه قال رب الجنود فاحذروا لروحكم لئلا تغدروا "  (ملا2: 14)

سر الزواج و العهد الجديد

1.        بارك الرب يسوع سر الزواج وقال : " اما قراتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا و انثى  و قال من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان . . . . ان من طلق امراته الا بسبب الزنا و تزوج باخرى يزني و الذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني  قال له تلاميذه ان كان هكذا امر الرجل مع المراة فلا يوافق ان يتزوج  فقال لهم ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين اعطي لهم  لانه يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون امهاتهم و يوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس و يوجد خصيان خصوا انفسهم لاجل ملكوت السماوات من استطاع ان يقبل فليقبل "      (مت19 )

 2.        لقد كرم الاباء الرسل سر الزواج أذ قال الرسول بولس في ذلك قائلا"  ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد و المضجع غير نجس و اما العاهرون و الزناة فسيدينهم الله" (عب 13:4) ووجه الرسل رسائل من اجل ان يكون الزواج مقدس وان يكون السلوك الاسرى لائق لوحدانيه الاسره فالرجل والمراة لن يصبحوا اثنين بل واحد وكل واحد منهم يجب ان يقدم نفسه للاخر عن حب لذا ينصحهم بطرس الرسول قائلا " ايتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى و ان كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة  ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف  و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر و التحلي بالذهب و لبس الثياب  بل انسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن . . فانه هكذا كانت قديما النساء القديسات ايضا المتوكلات على الله يزين انفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن  كما كانت سارة تطيع ابراهيم داعية اياه سيدها التي صرتن اولادها صانعات خيرا و غير خائفات خوفا البتة  كذلكم ايها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الاناء النسائي كالأضعف معطين اياهن كرامة كالوارثات ايضا معكم نعمة الحياة لكي لا تعاق صلواتكم" (1بط3 :5-7) 

 3.        كما ان  المحبة هي أم الفضائل وهي المنبع فهي أيضا أساس سر الزواج "  ايتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما يليق في الرب  ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم و لا تكونوا قساة عليهن "( كو3: 18) ولذا ينصح بولس الرسول النساء " ايها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب  لان الرجل هو راس المراة كما ان المسيح ايضا راس الكنيسة و هو مخلص الجسد  و لكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء  ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة . . . .   كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم من يحب امراته يحب نفسه  فانه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته و يربيه كما الرب ايضا للكنيسة0  لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه و من عظامه  من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا  هذا السر عظيم و لكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح و الكنيسة  و اما انتم الأفراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه و اما المراة فلتهب رجلها "(افسس5: 22-33)

4.        وعن سمو الرهبنة واختلافه مع سر الزواج المقدس قال بولس الرسول البتول  " فحسن للرجل ان لا يمس امراة  و لكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد امراته و ليكن لكل واحدة رجلها  ليوف الرجل المراة حقها الواجب و كذلك المراة ايضا الرجل  ليس للمراة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل و كذلك الرجل ايضا ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمراة  لا يسلب احدكم الاخر الا ان يكون على موافقة الى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم و الصلاة ثم تجتمعوا ايضا معا لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم  و لكن اقول هذا على سبيل الاذن لا على سبيل الامر  لاني اريد ان يكون جميع الناس كما انا لكن كل واحد له موهبته الخاصة من الله الواحد هكذا و الاخر هكذا  و لكن اقول لغير المتزوجين و للارامل انه حسن لهم اذا لبثوا كما انا  و لكن ان لم يضبطوا انفسهم فليتزوجوا لان التزوج اصلح من التحرق  و اما المتزوجون فاوصيهم لا انا بل الرب ان لا تفارق المراة رجلها  و ان فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة او لتصالح رجلها و لا يترك الرجل امراته  و اما الباقون فاقول لهم انا لا الرب ان كان اخ له امراة غير مؤمنة و هي ترتضي ان تسكن معه فلا يتركها " (1كو7: 1-10) وهذا يتطابق معا  اقوال الرب يسوع بانه "  يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون امهاتهم و يوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس و يوجد خصيان خصوا انفسهم لاجل ملكوت السماوات "ومع قوله "  من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني و من احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني " (متى  10 : 37)  وقال ايضا "تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك و من كل نفسك و من كل قدرتك و من كل فكرك و قريبك مثل نفسك  (لوقا  10 : 27)

 .        وعن كيفيه الاختيار بين سر الزواج والبتوليه في المسيح يقول بولس الرسول "  و اما العذارى فليس عندي امر من الرب فيهن و لكنني اعطي رايا كمن رحمه الرب ان يكون امينا  فاظن ان هذا حسن لسبب الضيق الحاضر انه حسن للانسان ان يكون هكذا  انت مرتبط بامراة فلا تطلب الانفصال انت منفصل عن امراة فلا تطلب امراة  لكنك و ان تزوجت لم تخطئ و ان تزوجت العذراء لم تخطئ و لكن مثل هؤلاء يكون لهم ضيق في الجسد و اما انا فاني اشفق عليكم  فاقول هذا ايها الاخوة الوقت منذ الان مقصر لكي يكون الذين لهم نساء كان ليس لهم  و الذين يبكون كانهم لا يبكون و الذين يفرحون كانهم لا يفرحون و الذين يشترون كانهم لا يملكون  و الذين يستعملون هذا العالم كانهم لا يستعملونه لان هيئة هذا العالم تزول  فاريد ان تكونوا بلا هم غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضي الرب  و اما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضي امراته  ان بين الزوجة و العذراء فرقا غير المتزوجة تهتم في ما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسدا و روحا و اما المتزوجة فتهتم في ما للعالم كيف ترضي رجلها  هذا اقوله لخيركم ليس لكي القي عليكم وهقا بل لاجل اللياقة و المثابرة للرب من دون ارتباك  و لكن ان كان احد يظن انه يعمل بدون لياقة نحو عذرائه اذا تجاوزت الوقت و هكذا لزم ان يصير فليفعل ما يريد انه لا يخطئ فليتزوجا  و اما من اقام راسخا في قلبه و ليس له اضطرار بل له سلطان على ارادته و قد عزم على هذا في قلبه ان يحفظ عذراءه فحسنا يفعل  اذا من زوج فحسنا يفعل و من لا يزوج يفعل احسن  المراة مرتبطة بالناموس ما دام رجلها حيا و لكن ان مات رجلها فهي حرة لكي تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط  و لكنها اكثر غبطة ان لبثت هكذا بحسب رايي و اظن اني انا ايضا عندي روح الله " (1كو7: 25 ) وفي سفر الرؤيا يقول يوحنا اللاهوتي في رؤياة "  هؤلاء هم الذين لم يتنجسوا مع النساء لانهم اطهار هؤلاء هم الذين يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب هؤلاء اشتروا من بين الناس باكورة لله و للخروف " (الرؤيا  14 : 4) ان البتولية مع الفضيلة اجمل فان معها ذكرا خالدا لانها تبقى معلومة عند الله و الناس  (الحكمة  4 : 1) وعن قيمه ترك العالم كله من اجل الرب "  الحق اقول لكم ليس احد ترك بيتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امراة او اولادا او حقولا لاجلي و لاجل الانجيل  الا و ياخذ مئة ضعف الان في هذا الزمان بيوتا و اخوة و اخوات و امهات و اولادا و حقولا مع اضطهادات و في الدهر الاتي الحياة الابدية  و لكن كثيرون اولون يكونون اخرين و الاخرون اولين" (مر10 :29) وفي موضع اخر يقول الرب يسوع "  و كل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امراة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي ياخذ مئة ضعف و يرث الحياة الابدية " (مت19 :29)
الرب معكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم 
صلوا لاجل ضعفى


----------



## Chrestena (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سر الزواج*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاك اثناسيوس الرب يبارك حياتك امين
بس لو ممكن تكتبلي طقس الاكليل يعني بيتقال في ايه وفي اي لحظة بيحل الروح القدس


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سر الزواج*

طقس الأكليل 
 الزواج هو سر مقدس للارتباط بين رجل و امرأة ارتباطاً مقدساً على يد كاهن شرعى 
 بهذا الارتـباط المقدس الـسرى يصير الرجل و المرأة واحداً و ليس بعد اثنين مثلما قال السيد المسيح :
" يترك الرجل أباه و أمه و يلتصق بامرأته و يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً " .
و لقد عبر القديس بولس الرسول عن قدسية سر الزواج بتعبير غاية فى الأهمية بقوله : 
" هذا السر عظيم " ( أف 5: 32)
 للزواج المسيحى ( 3 ) غايات سامية على الأقل :
 التعاون بين الرجل و المرأة : حياة الـشركة و المحبة0 
 الـتناسل و ولادة الأولاد : نمو الجنس البشرى0 
 الحصانة من الزنى و النجاسة0 
أولاً: التعاون ين الرجل و المرأة:
 " لا يحسن أن يكون آدم وحيداً000" ( تك 2:18)
  " خلقت المرأة من أجل الرجل " أى لتساعده فى الحياة(0 1كو11:9)
معنى نظيره : أى إنسان مثله من جنسه تقف بجواره فى كل ظروف الحياة0
ثانياً: التناسل و ولادة الأولاد:
و ذلك لحفظ النوع البشرى من الانقراض و لإسعاد الزوجين
 " البنون ميراث من الرب ... لمن يملأ جعبته منهم" .( مز126: 3-5)
 " تكون زوجتك مثل كرمة مخصبة... " .( مز128: 3-6)
فإذا أعطى الرب الزوجين أولاداً ، فهو ميراث من عند الرب .
و إن لم يسمح بإعطاء أطفال لا يحزنا بل يقولا: لتكن إرادة الرب فى حياة تسليم0
لأن المسيحية لا تعتبر إنجاب الأطفال الهدف الأول من الزواج بل الهدف الثانى بعد التعاون و المشاركة لذلك لا تسمح الكنيسة بالطلاق فى حالة كون أحد الزوجين عاقراً . 
ثالثا: الحصانة من الزنى و النجاسة:
 " خير للرجل أن لا يمس امرأة ( لا يتزوج ) .... و لكن ..... فإن التزوج أفضل من التحرق( الشهوة )( 1كو7 )0
فالزواج : حفظ الفضيلة و منع انتشار الرذيلة0 
و يتميز الزواج المسيحى بسمات معينة :
1- الوحدانية: تتمسك المسيحية بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة لأنه فى الأصل فى البدء خلقهما ذكراً و أنثى أى آدم واحد و حواء واحدة و بالزواج يصــــيران واحداً فى المــسيح فهما ليس بعد اثنين بل جسداً واحداً0 
2- الاستمرارية: الأصل فى الزواج هو الاستمرارية و عدم الطلاق إلا :
             أ‌- لعلة الزنى لأنه لا يسمح بدخول شخص غريب فى حياة أحدهما وينفى وحدانية الزواج و يدنس قدسيته0
             ب- الزنا الروحى أى إنكار الإيمان المسيحى0
3- الاتحاد: فالأسرة الروحية تثمر بالروح القدس: الفضائل المسيحي – الأولاد – الخدمة .
طقس الاكليل المقدس 
ينقسم الى : 
               الخطبة
              عقد الأملاك0
              الأكليل المقدس0
أولا: طقس الخطبة:
و هى تسبق الزواج و هى ليست من أسرار الكنيسة0 
فهى اتفاق اختيارى صادر عن حب طاهر لغاية مقدسة بين رجل و امرأة بأن يقبلا الاقتران ببعضهما عن رضىواختيار و    يسمى الرجل : خطيباً وتسمى المرأة : خطيبة
والحد الأدنى لسن الزواج ( 18 ) سنة للرجل ، و( 16 ) سنة للمرأة ولا يوجد موانع شرعية أوموانع شخصية.
يتفق على فترة الخطبة و تدون فى محضر الخطبة الموقع عليه فى محفل شرعى و تنتهى الخطوبة بالزواج إنشاء الله. 
لا يوجد حد أقصى لفترة الخطوبة و ينصح ألا تزيد لمنع المشاكل .
طقس الخطبة:
 الرشومات .
  صلاة الشكر .
 خين إفران .
  طلبة .
ملحوظة:
فى الخطبة لا يلبس الكاهن الدبل للخطيبين بنفسه لأنه وكيل أسرار الله و عمله كأنه من الله ، بل يقوم الخطيبان بتلبيس الدبل لبعضهما علامة الرضا و القبول .
فى الطلبة يطلب الكاهن :
1- أن يفيض الله على الخطيبين برضاه و فضله و أن يبارك مشروع الزواج هذا .
2- أن تكون الخطبة شرعية طاهرة مقدسة .
3- أن يمنح الخطيبين الحياة الهنية ناهجين فى طاعة الله .
4- أن يحفظ رئاسة الكنيسة و يبارك الحاضرين .
أهداف الطلبة :
1- يتعرف كل طرف على الأخر0
2- ينمو الاثنان فى شركة روحية بعيداً عن الحسيات0
3- تتعاون الأسرتان0
4- يتعاون الخطيبان على تدبير أمور الزواج0
العدول عن الخطبة :
إذا حدثت مشاكل أو ظهرت أسباب يستحيل معها إتمام الزواج ينبغى أن يعدل الطرفان عن الخطبة بطريقةسليمة و كما دخلا فى محبة يخرجان فى سلام بدون مشاكل0
أسس العدول عن الخطبة:
- اللجوء للأب الكاهن لعمل محضر العدول و يوقعه الطرفان و بشهادة الشهود و توقيع الكاهن و يأخذ كل طرف نسخة. 
- الطرف الرافض يترك الشبكة و الهدايا غير المستهلكة أما الهدايا المستهلكة فلا كلام عليها0
- إذا اختلفا يرجعان إلى المجلس الإكليريكى لحفظ الحقوق
ثانيا: عقد الأملاك :
هو طقس كان يتم قبل الشروع فى الأكليل0 يتعهد كلا الطرفين بالزواج و تحديد موعد الزواج ،و يسمى (نصف أكليل) .
و أحياناً تحدث خلافات قبل إتمام الأكليل لذا يفضل تأجيل عقد الأملاك إلى ساعة طقس الأكليل0
لذا طقس عقد الأملاك يجب أن يعمل قبل الأكليل مباشرة و كجزء منه
ملاحظة : كان الكهنة يعملونه مع الخطوبة و يسمونه نصف إكليل ، و هذا خطأ شنيع لأنه لا يجوز فسخ الخطوبةبعد عقد 
            الأملاك ، بينما الخطوبة هى فترة تعارف و قابلة للعدول أو الاستمرار0
كلمة املاك:
بمعنى أن كلا من العروسين أصبح ملكاً للأخر فى محبة روحية و اتحاد جسدى0
 " ليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل "0(1كو7: 4)
فجسد كل منهما أصبح ملكاً للأخر و ليس له أن يتصرف فيه لا بالعلاقات مع الآخرين أو الزنا لأنه ليس ملكه
" ليكن الزواج عندكم مكرماً و المضجع غير نجس " ( عب4: 13) .
و الالتزام بهذا المبدإ يحفظ للحياة الروحية نقاوتها و طهارتها و أمانتها و استمرارها و سعادتها0
طقس عقد الأملاك :
1- الرشومات الثلاثة: باسم ربنا نعقد أملاك الابن ( فلان ) إلى الابنة ( فلانة ) .
2- صلاة الشكر و لحن تاى شورى و يقرأ البولس ( 1كو1: 1-10) ، ( اف4: 3-4)0
3- لحن أجيوس ثم ( مز84: 10-11 ) و الإنجيل ( يو1: 1-17) .
4- ثم يصلى الكاهن (4) صلوات و طلبة خاصة ثم صلاة على الثياب ( البرنس- الزنازين) ،
ثم يختمون الصلاة بأبانا الذى في السموات .
ثالثا: صلاة الأكليل المقدس :
سميت صلاة الأكليل لأنه فى أثنائها يضع الكاهن على رأس العروسين أكليلين و كأنه يتوجهما ملكين فى مملكتهماالصغيرة بيت الزوجية
لا تقام صلاة الأكليل إلا إذا كانا العروسين بكرين أو كان أحدهما مترملاً و الأخر بكراً ،إما إذا كان الاثنين مترملين فلهما صلوات خاصة0
طقس صلاة الأكليل:
1- صلاة الشكر .
2- البولس ( أف5:2 ) 
3- أجيوس الانجيل ( مت 19: 1-6) .
4- الطلبات .
5- مسح العروسين بالزيت .
6- تتويج العروسين بالأكاليل .
v- تلبيس الدبل: يضع الكاهن دبلة العريس فى بنصر يده اليسرى و تكمل العروس تلبيسها له و كذلك العروس .
8- الوصية يستحسن تكون أمام الهيكل ثم يسلم الكاهن العروس لعريسها بأن يأخذ يدها اليمنى و يسلمها له فى يده اليمنى
      ثم يغطى يديهما بلفافة بيضاء0
9- يوصى العريس ثم العروس0
10- صلاة بركة للاثنين و هما راكعان أمام الهيكل و رأسهما متقاربين رمز الارتباط و الاقتران و يداهماعلى الكتاب
       المقدس و يصرف الكاهن الحاضرين بصلاة أبانا الذى في السموات .
و ينصرف الجميع بسلام.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سر الزواج*

سر الزيجة :
النقطة الأولى :
 لابد أن نعرفها فى سر الزيجة أن الله خلق الإنسان وفى كيانه الأسرة (تكوين 5 : 2 ) "خلق الله الإنسان ذكر وأنثى خلقه وباركه" بالمفرد كان من المفروض أن يقول خلقهما وباركهما لكن يقول خلقه وباركه.يعنى الأسرة فى كيان الشخص، الله خلق الإنسان وفى كيانه الأسرة.أدم لم يكن له نظير فى المخلوقات جميعها قال الله نخلق له معيناً نظيره ولذلك رأى الله أن خلقة حواء كملت الخلقة كلها ورأى أن الذى خلق إذ به حسن جداً أى كملت المسألة بحواء معيناً نظيره،من ضلعه دليل المساواة.لا من رأسه حتى لا تتسيد عليه ولا من رجله حتى لايتسيد هو عليها. وعندما خلق الله حواء لم يخلقها من تراب لكن خلقها من ضلع من أدم لكى يكون الأصل واحد لأن فى ذهن الله أن يجعل الإثنين جسد واحد.
جسد واحد وليس شخص واحد ما هو الفرق ؟
الشخص الواحد معناه إلغاء للأخر عندما أقول الأثنان شخص واحد بهذا أكون قد ألغيت واحد منهم. لكن عندما أقول جسد وحد بحتفظ بالأثنين فى شركة الجسد الواحد.لكى يكون جسد كل منهما ملكاً للأخر.ولذلك يقول ليس بعد إثنين بل جسد واحد ليسا منفصلين عن بعض لكن الإثنين متحدين ببعض.
إذاً يكونا الأثنان جسداً واحداً ليس بعد إثنين بل جسداً واحداً .ما المقصود بالجسد الواحد ؟ 
يعنى هذا أن جسد كل منهما ملك للأخر فيكون لهما شركة الجسد الواحد لكن لكل منهما شخصيته وروحه ونفسه وجسده الخاص.بمعنى كتابى "كل عروس بالنسبة لعريسها كحواء بالنسبة لأدم" أى أن المعجزة التى يتممها الروح القدس فى هذا السر أنه يجعل العروس كأنها مأخوذة من جنب العريس كحواء بالنسبة لأدم فيكونا جسد واحد.فعندما رأى أدم حواء قال هذه الأن لحم من لحمى وعظم من عظامى.هذا عمل الروح القدس.لذلك هنا مفهوم الجنس إمكانية خلقها الله فى الإنسان ليتحد بالأخر جسدياً.يتحد بأخر مختلف عنه فى الجنس من أجل حفظ النوع .نقدر أن نعتبرها شركة مع الله فى الخلقة.الأصل هنا هو الله والإنسان بقوة من الله يتم التناسل.(تكوين 3 )"أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض" بقوة هذه العبارة التناسل يتم إلى هذه اللحظة وسيظل إلى نهاية العالم.  
النقطة الثانية : 
الزواج المسيحى كسر على مثال علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة.المثال الكامل هو المسيح والكنيسة لذلك معلمنا بولس الرسول فى (أفسس 5 : 32 ) يقول "هذا السر عظيم هذا أقوله من نحو المسيح والكنيسة أما أنتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد إمرأته أما المراة فلتهب رجلها"
ولذلك الزواج هو صورة لأصل هو علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة."أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة" لذلك نسمى الأسرة هى أيقونة الكنيسة الأسرة هى الصورة والمسيح هو الأصل.ما يحدث فى الكنيسة يحدث فى الأسرة.لذلك لابد أن يرتبط سر الزيجة بالقداس.مفروض يتم قبل القداس لكى تكون الصورة موجودة والأصل موجود.ويتزوجا قبل تقديم الحمل لكى يكون العروسين قربان لله.لذلك نقول على الأسرة كنيسة صغيرة وكنيسة الحى كنيسة كبيرة.لذلك كان يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه فليمون سلم على الكنيسة التى فى بيتك.
النقطة الثالثة :
خطبة الله كعريس للنفس البشرية كعروس : الله كعريس يخطب النفس البشرية كعروس.وهذا ماقاله فى (هوشع 2 : 19 ) "أخطبك لنفسى إلى الأبد بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمراحم"علاقة أبدية وهذه يسمونها الزيجة الروحانية.التى بين النفس والله من خلال المعمودية والميرون والتناول وهذا يوضح مفهوم الزنى بأن يصير الزانى لأخر أو يكون لأخر لذلك يقول "الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" ولذلك الجنس لابد أن يدخل فيه المسيح "ما جمعه الله لايفرقه إنسان" هو الجامع والمحقق للوحدة بين الرجل والمرأة. إذا كان المسيح هو الذى إقتنى الكنيسة واقتنى النفس البشرية فهو سر الوحدة. سواء وحدة الرجل بالمرأة أو وحدة المسيح بالكنيسة "من له العروس فهو العريس"او مجموع الأنفس التى إرتبطت بالعروس أما صديق العريس فيفرح.
المسيح والكنيسة والنفس .المسيح يقتنى النفس من خلال الكنيسة والكنيسة تقدم المسيح للنفس.
المثال هنا المسيح والكنيسة والنفس "مثلث الوحدة" المسيح يتحد بالنفس من خلال الكنيسة والكنيسة هى مجموعة الأنفس المرتبطة بالمسيح والكنيسة عن طريق المسيح تقدس النفس.لذلك فنحن نحتفل بعرس قانا الجليل كعيد سيدى  لأنه يوم نتذكر فيه إستعلان الله وسط أسرة كما فى العهد القديم بدأ باستعلان الله وسط أدم وحواء كأسرة هكذا بدأ العهد الجديد باستعلان الله وسط العرس وسط أسرة.
النقطة الرابعة :الزواج عمل الروح القدس من إستحقاقات دم المسيح.السيد المسيح قال يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم فالروح القدس من خلال الأسرار يثرى الوحدة يتحد الإنسان بالمسيح يوحد الرجل بالمرأة يوحد الكنيسة بالمسيح وهكذا من خلال الأسرار.إذاً حلول الروح القدس يصنع وحدة سواء الإنسان مع المسيح عن طريق سر الميرون أو الرجل مع المرأة من خلال سر الزيجة أو الكنيسة مع المسيح من خلال التناول كل مرة يحل الروح القدس يحقق نوعاً من الوحدة يثرى النوع الأخر.وهناك شرط أن يتم الزواج كسر مقدس بين أنفس مرتبطة ببعضها بالمسيح ولذلك لانوافق إطلاقاً بأن يرتبط إثنان ببعض وواحد منهم غير مرتبط بالمسيح.من يتزوج فى الكنيسة لابد أن يكون عضواً فى الكنيسة لابد أن يكون فيه الروح القدس.الروح القدس فى الإثنين هو الذى يوحدهم ببعض ولذلك هى ليست علاقة جسدية بقدر ما هى مفاهيم روحية تتحقق فى الزواج.أو علاقة سماوية من خلال إرتباط جسدى وهذا مانسميه مستوى سرائرى. 
فلا الزواج هدف فى ذاته ولا الزوج أو الزوجة هدف لكن وسيلة لتحقيق أهداف سماوية روحية فى فكر الله.
ذهبى الفم يقول "كما أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته هكذا نزل المسيح وترك الأب بتجسده ليتحد بالكنيسة".
القديس يعقوب السروجى كانوا يسألونه لماذا عندما مات المسيح فتحوا جنبه ولم يقطعه رجليه مثل اللصين ؟ فقال إذا قطعوا رجليه كان سيقوم برجلين أخرين لكن فتحوا جنبه لكى تخرج الكنيسة من جنب المسيح كما خرجت حواء من جنب أدم هكذا خرجت الكنيسة من جنب المسيح المطعون والمفتوح.تعطى إحساس باهمية سر الزواج.
النقطة الخامسة :
الله طرف ثالث فى الزواج المسيحى وهذا ما يقوله بولس الرسول " ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل أحد
( عبرانين 13 : 4 ) الله طرف ثالث فى الزواج المسيحى.فالهدف من سر الزيجة هو إتحاد الرجل والمرأة من خلال الروح القدس."هذه الآن لحم من لحمى وعظم من عظامى" لذلك الرجل رأس المرأة أى الأصل الذى أخذت منه. قيادة وليست سيادة.
الهدف من الزواج : 
1-النسل الصالح :
2- والمعاونة أو المساعدة :
 "معيناً نظيره" الأثنان يتعاونا إذا كان الرجل هو صاحب القرار فالمرأة هى موضوع القرار.ولذلك لابد أن يشترك الأثنان معاً فى القرار.
3-الحفظ من خطية الزنا:
 وهذا ماقله معلمنا بولس فى (1كو 7 : 1 ) " أما من جهة الأمور التى كتبتم لى عنها فحسن للرجل أن لا يمس إمرأة ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد إمرأته ولكل واحدة رجلها ".لذلك الزواج يتم بالمسيح أو باسم المسيح وباسم الثالوث القدوس.
مراحل سر الزيجة :
1-مرحلة الخطوبة :
 هى مجرد إتفاق بين الخطيبين ويمكن الرجوع فى هذا الإتفاق أو يسمونه إقرار إختيار.ثم إختبار للإختيار فإذا أختبر الإختيار وثبت يقر فى الزواج إما العدول وإما الإتمام.وينبغى فى الخطوبة أن تكون إختيارية بدون ضغط إذا تزوجت واحدة غصباً عنها أن تطلب بطلان زواج لأن روح ربنا لايحل لأن هناك ضغط.ايضاً الخطوبة مبنية على محبة طاهرة.هناك ثلاث كلمات يبينوا الفرق بين المحبة الجسدية والمحبة الروحية والمحبة النفسية أو التوافق النفسى.المحبة الجسدية محبة من أجل الجسد.المحبة الروحية هى من الروح القدس.التدقيق فى الخطوبة أمر مهم لأن هناك صعوبة فى الطلاق.
دور الكنيسة فى الخطوبة : دور الشهادة تشهد على إتمام الخطوبة وتمنح البركة للخطيبين والنصيحه.أما الدبلتين فهم علامة الإرتباط ويكونوا ذهب إشارة للمحبة السماوية الدائمة. وتكون فى الذراع الأيمن إشارة إلى أن كل واحد منهم معين للأخر.المعاونة أى الساعد الأيمن له."أجعلنى كخاتم على قلبك أجعلنى كخاتم على ساعدك" القلب أى المشاعر والساعد هو العمل.بالنسبة لطقس الخطوبة تبدأ بالرشومات وواضح فيها المساواة بين الخطيبين.الرشم الاول يذكر إسم الخطيب أولاً فى الرشم الثانى يذكر إسم الخطيبة فى الأول فى الرشم الثالث يذكر إسم الخطيب أولاً .يتبادلوا الأسم الأول متى يقال دليل التبادل ودليل المساواة.ثم صلاة الشكر ثم بضعة طلبات والألحان فى النهاية مع تلبيس الشبكة نسميها "الأربون" ومعنى "أربون باليونانى أى عربون أى بداية" .  
2-عقد الإملاك :
معناه تحقيق الملكية بين الإثنين ،إثبات أن الإثنين حياة واحدة كيان واحد.هناك جزء تاريخى عن عقد الإملاك نحن حالياً فى المجمع المقدس ألغيناه أخذ منه طلبتان فقط .لأنه كان سالفاً يعقد مع الخطوبة يسمونه نصف إكليل.كان يعمل مع الخطوبة وبعد ذلك كانوا بيعملوه مع القران لأنه بيحتاج إلى طلاق لكى يفك.
3-عقد القران:
الترتيب فى عقد القران الرشومات، وصلاة الشكر، وطلبتين من عقد الإملاك، صلاة على الثياب والبولس، وأجيوس، وأوشية الإنجيل، والإنجيل، والطلبة وهكذا.
هناك شيئين مهمين فى سر الزيجة الزيت والأكاليل أولاً الزيت الذى يدهن به العروسين هو زيت أبو غلمسيس.وهو يبطل أى عمل شرير بالنسبة للعروسين أى يمنع حروب الشياطين التى تعطل علاقة الزوجين ببعض أى ما يسمى بالربط ما يعمله السحرة. مع تقديس العروسين فكراً ومشاعراً وجسداً نقول مسحة الطهارة وعدم الفساد.بالنسبة للأكاليل يلبسها الكاهن للعروسين إشارة إلى العفة والقداسة كمكافأة على سلوكهم العفيف فى حياتهم مع البركة والخلاص من خلال سر الزيجة.لذلك يقول أعطانا طرق الخلاص.الزواج طريق والبتولية طريق كل واحد له طريقه لذلك نحن نعتبر الأكاليل إشارة للمكافأة.لحظة حلول الروح القدس فى سر الزيجة عندما يضع الكاهن يده على شكل صليب ويرشم العروسين يقول كللهما بالمجد والكرامة أيها الأب أمين باركهما أيها الإبن الوحيد أمين قدسهما أيها الروح القدس أمين.ننقل الدبل فى اليد اليسرى إشارة للمحبة القلبية لبس الزنار والبرنس الزنار الأحمر إشارة لدم المسيح.إشارة لإرتباط كلا العروسين بالمسيح وهذا شرط.البرنس الذى يلبسه العريس إشارة على أنه كاهن الأسرة.الكهنوت الروحى أى مسئول عن خلاص الأسرة.(نلبس الدبلتين مع البرنس مع الزنار)بعد الصلوة التى نقولها قبل البولس .فنقول الرشومات على الدبل ثم نصلى صلاة الشكر ثم الصلوتين صلوة منهم من أجل بركة البرنس فنلبس العريس البرنس مع الدبل.بعد ذلك التسليم يقول " ليكن كل منكما أميناً نحو الأخر ليس للرجل تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة وليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل الرجل"هذه وصية للعروسين بعد ذلك وصية العريس "يتسلمها بلا شكوك ولا ضغائن."تسلم زوجتك فى هذه اللحظة بقلب نقى وفكر طاهر ونية نقية".وصية العروس بالخضوع والطاعة كمثال الكنيسة بعد ذلك التحاليل والبركة أمام باب الهيكل.والتحاليل لأن الاأسرار بتغفر الخطية لأن بيسبقها توبة واعتراف أما بالنسبة للزيجة الثانية.إذا كان الاثنان أرامل يقال طقس مختصر "صلاة الشكر والمزمور الخمسين والبولس والتقديسات الثلاثة وأوشية الإنجيل والإنجيل والأواشى الكبار وقانون الإيمان وطلبة من أجل البركة والتحاليل والختام" إذا كان أحد الطرفين بكر يعمل إكليل كامل إكراماً للبكر.
بعض الملحوظات على سر الزيجة :
1-لايعمل الإكليل خارج الكنيسة لابد أن يكون أمام المذبح 
2-لايناسب طقس سر الزيجة أيام الصوم.
3-يعقد سر الزيجة قبل القداس.
4-لابد من فترة كافية بين الخطوبة والسر لاتقل عن أربعين يوم.
5-فى الكنيسة لا يعطى العروسان ظهرهم للهيكل يقفوا بزاوية.
6-بالنسبة لارتباط الكهنوت بالأسرة الجديدة يعمل لهم تبريك منازل.ومتابعة لأخبار الأسرة.
أنا أوصى العروسين بعد الإكليل على خمس أشياء :
1-يصليا معاً مرة فى اليوم على الأقل
2-يقرأوا الإنجيل مرة فى اليوم على الأقل 
3-التناول مرة فى الأسبوع على الأقل.
4-حضور إجتماع تعليمى فى الكنيسة مرة فى الأسبوع على الأقل.
5-والإعتراف مرة فى الشهر على يد أب إعتراف واحد للأثنين.يفضل أن يكون أب الإعتراف واحد للأثنين وهو أب الكنيسة المسئول عن المنطقة يفضل هذا .وينصح بقراءة الإصحاح "21 من سفر الرؤيا " فى الفترة الأولى من الزواج لأنه بيتكلم عن العرس الحقيقى العرس السماوى.        
ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد أمين.


----------



## Chrestena (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سر الزواج*

شكرا يا اثناسيوس الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وميرسي علي اهتمامك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سر الزواج*



Chrestena قال:


> شكرا يا اثناسيوس الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وميرسي علي اهتمامك



الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك عوضا سمائيا باقيا غير فانى اشكر الرب من اجل خدمتك وعمل اللة من خلالك 
صلى لاجلى


----------

